# Fischfahrstuhl



## senator20_2000 (8. März 2009)

nach einigenfragen dazu wollte ich mal hier das Thema beleuchten.Grund für eine solche installatium ist , das man die Fische ja nicht immer nur von Oben sehen will.Auch vor Greifvögel brauchen die Fische keine Angst haben(ausser der hat nen Glasschneider )
Also grundsätzlich braucht man irrgendein dichtes Aquarium (meins ist einst standart 60l becken, die gibts ja extrem billig). Jenachdem was man für einen Teich hat ist die instalation einfach oder etwas für denker weil man muss das volle wassergewicht des Aquarium halten können. Bei meinem Schalenteich ist dies recht einfach weil ich konnte gleich 3 ecken des Aquariums auf den inneren Rand der Pflanzzone stellen, die 4te ecke hab ich einfach einen stapel aus betonpflastersteinen vom grundauf gestellt und als schutz für das glas ein holzbrett zwischen beton und glas gelegt. Dies kann man aber auch in einer anderen Abstützung machen hauptsache die UNTERKANTE vom Aquarium IMMER unter der normalen Wasseroberfläche, da sonst luft in das Aquarium gelangen könnte. Wenn man eine einen schönen platz gefunden hat braucht man einen schlauch und eine gute LUNGE oder eine Vakuumpumpe (hat wohl kaum einer). Mit dem Schlauch muss man nun die Luft aus dem Aquarium absaugen (Luft weg -> Wasser rein). Wenn man den Dreh raus hat gehts ganz einfach....
Ich habe bei mir nun noch auf das Becken 2 abgesägte Solar-LED-Lampen geklebt, nun wird das Becken Abends Leicht beleuchtet, nun kann man die Fische auch im Dunkeln sehen.
Man sollte sich allerdins auch über die Sonneneinstrahlung gedanken machen, weil die das Wasser zusätzlich erwärmt, was nach meiner erfahrung die fische mögen, aber auch leider die Algen fördert.
Die Reinigung ist wenn das Aquarium in Reichweite einfach mit einem Algenmagneten (aquariumzubehör 1-10€ ja nach größe), ich bin letztes jahr mit 2 reinigungen ausgekommen.Im Herbst MUSS es allderdings abgebaut werden weil Glas und Eis doof ist.
Na dan viel spass beim Basteln.
Glasrohre, Plexiglasrohre also alls was durchsichtig und Vakuumfähig ist geht auch....


----------



## Andreas P. (8. März 2009)

*AW: Fischfahrstuhl*

Eigentlich eine Klasse Idee. 
Würde das Aquarium vielleicht noch etwas retuschieren. Sieht aber schon ein bisschen aus wie bei Sealife.
Man könnte die Installation vielleicht noch etwas besser in die Teichanlage einfügen, dann wär´s ein toller Effekt für den Fischfreund, der seine Schützlinge beobachten möchte.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (8. März 2009)

*AW: Fischfahrstuhl*

Hallo Senator,
wie kommt man nur auf solche Ideentoll


Echt verrückt


----------



## zickenkind (8. März 2009)

*AW: Fischfahrstuhl*

Hallo @ all,

zumal diese Version auf jedenfall günstiger ist als die im Handel zu erwerbende KOI-PEARL http://www.koi-pearl.com/.
Klasse Idee.

73 Michael


----------



## Annett (8. März 2009)

*AW: Fischfahrstuhl*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wußte die ganze Zeit, dass wir so ein ähnliches Thema schon mal hatten.
Nur die richtigen Suchbegriffe.... 

Falls es interessiert:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17173 

Im Hinterkopf habe ich noch ein weiteres.


----------



## senator20_2000 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fischfahrstuhl*

Ja die sache von okf01 mit dem aussichtsturm sieht auch cool aus , aber wie ich finde (auch bei den Koi-pearl) wird die form des fisches optisch verändert das sie "kugel" ja keine gerade optik hat, auch die reinigung bei gebogenen sachen (da es defintiv irrgendwann entalgt werden muss) ist nicht ganz leicht ohne kratzer zu veruhrsachen und nicht jeder ist technisch so begabt einen solchen aussichtsturm zu bauen (nützt ja nichts wenn dann massen an scherben und "wraks" am grund liegen) oder hat das geld für eine koi-pearl.
Aber was ich gut finde der tip mit dem Nasssauger die luft aus Der kuppel zu saugen....


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fischfahrstuhl*

Die Sache ist ja nicht mehr ganz neu,.. aber immer wieder cool 

In Groß (d.h. besonders hoch) finde ich es noch cooler:
http://files.gartenteich-spronk.de/Hanke/Hanke.htm

und irgendwo war es auch schon eine runde Säule... (auch >1m hoch)

mfG


----------



## senator20_2000 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fischfahrstuhl*

ja genau die hohen finde ich auch super, aber eben nicht ganz billig, im großen auktionshaus gibts sogar welche mit futterschleuse, aber wie es immer so ist,der preis ist halt die sache.....


----------



## rcm2602 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischfahrstuhl*



senator20_2000 schrieb:


> ja genau die hohen finde ich auch super, aber eben nicht ganz billig, im großen auktionshaus gibts sogar welche mit futterschleuse, aber wie es immer so ist,der preis ist halt die sache.....



hast du mal nen link wo es die in der bucht gibt oder nach was man suchen muß!?


----------

